# Is 304 stainless steel cheap or expensive?



## kenny1999 (Aug 15, 2019)

I found some stainless steel ice blocks sold nearby which states to be 304 stainless steel but it's quite inexpensive (i.e. $2 American for a few pieces)
.I am thinking if 304 stainless steel could be "fake"
or if 304 SS is actually very massively manufactured and could be that cheap


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 15, 2019)

I found this when I googled 304 stainless steel.

_"Stainless 316 contains more nickel than stainless 304, while 304 contains more chromium than 316. ... Both steels are durable and provide excellent resistance to corrosion and rust. 304 stainless steel is the most versatile and widely used austenitic stainless steel in the world, due to its corrosion resistance.Jul 28, 2017"_


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 15, 2019)

It's really hard to tell without handling the product.

The material could be fine but the manufacturing process might leave you with a thin flimsy product.

_“The bitterness of poor quality remains long after the sweetness of low price is forgotten.”_― Benjamin Franklin


----------



## taxlady (Aug 15, 2019)

Great quote, Aunt Bea.


----------

